# Probleme d'affichage icone application



## abe28 (5 Septembre 2012)

bonjour à tous

Voila,j'ai un probleme avec mon* ipad 2,16go jailbreaké,depuis ce matin les icones des applications de mon ecran d'acceuil reste sombre.
Je pensai à un probleme de luminosité qui etait au mini,mais non meme au maximum elle reste sombre et presque transparente.
Par contre,tout le reste fonctionne correctement.
J'ai fais un reset mais rien.
Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Lauange (8 Septembre 2012)

Hello

J'ai eu le même problème que toi il a trois mois. C'est apparu après la mise à jour de winterboard. Depuis je l'ai supprimé et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------

